

Khoi Vinh's guide to designing beautiful sites using typography and applied grid theory - pius
http://subtraction.com/archives/2007/0318_oh_yeeaahh.php

======
pius
Powerful stuff, especially when combined with a grid framework like Blueprint
(<http://code.google.com/p/blueprintcss/>)

